# Oh lordy....



## mickle (1 Jul 2011)

http://bicycledesign.net/2011/06/the-niner-jet-9-rdo-at-presscamp/


----------



## G-Zero (1 Jul 2011)

Oh Lordy indeed........... that's a nice looking piece of kit   

Daren't think of price tag !!


----------



## Fab Foodie (1 Jul 2011)

I'm not drawn to MTBs, but that's a beautiful looking piece of kit.


----------



## Zoiders (1 Jul 2011)

Another design for hot dry trails.

No mud clearance at the rear.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (1 Jul 2011)

I would ruin the asthetics straight away by putting DH Risers on it. By the gods it is beautiful though! Drool


----------



## Norm (1 Jul 2011)

Angelfishsolo said:


> I would ruin the asthetics straight away by putting DH Risers on it.


Sticking my bum on the seat would ruin the aesthetics even more than DH risers - but I still want to do it.


----------



## deaksie (7 Jul 2011)

z is right about the mud clearance


----------



## mickle (8 Jul 2011)

deaksie said:


> z is right about the mud clearance



Yes z is right about the mud clearance but that's rather missing the point - it's like saying that Michaelangelo's David has a small penis. We all know he has a small penis - it's there for all to see - but it doesn't detract from the essential beauty of the object in question.


----------



## Tim Bennet. (8 Jul 2011)

The tyres are still new enough to have their 'furry bits' on, but the cranks have their anodising worn already.

Did they really put secondhand cranks on it? Was the frame that expensive that they ran out of money?


----------



## mr Mag00 (8 Jul 2011)

only got front lock out , actually i think trek bikes, owning one , are much better looking. there is nothing out of the ordinary there.


----------



## dan_bo (8 Jul 2011)

The new santa cruz 29er carbon. Not into plastic bikes as a rule but oooooooof.


----------



## mr Mag00 (8 Jul 2011)

tiny chainset


----------



## dan_bo (8 Jul 2011)

mr Mag00 said:


> tiny chainset



Big wheels.


----------



## Norm (8 Jul 2011)

mr Mag00 said:


> tiny chainset


If it was on 26" wheels, yes, but not so much on 29ers.


----------



## Timmo (8 Jul 2011)

I might by one if I win the 166 million tonight haha


----------



## spence (8 Jul 2011)

Is this cycling for the blind........................ that's hideous.


----------

